

Andreessen Horowitz Purchases Startup Accelerator Y Combinator For $266 Billion - peterkchen
http://shrturl.co/BA9vk

======
rabino
The 226 billion gave it away. No chance they will sell for less than half a
trillion.

------
jacquesm
Hehe, very unlikely, but nice try. flagging this.

This is the article used as template for the spoof:

[http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/03/sam-altman-names-y-
combinat...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/03/sam-altman-names-y-combinators-
new-board-of-overseers/)

------
Dragonai
I'm the one who wrote this. :) It was meant to be a joke to get some twitch
reactions out of a few friends, but apparently spread like wildfire.

------
iamjdg
ha ha, i knew right away it was not true...but i enjoyed reading it and the
momentary increase in heart rate it gave me...

------
peterkchen
funny spoof

